# Anzeige für PC-Status



## Broken_Mind (17. August 2015)

*Anzeige für PC-Status*

Hallo,

ich war mir nicht sicher ob es hier in den Monitorbereich hinein kommt. Wenn nicht bitte einfach verschieben. 

Ich musste meine Logitech G19s leider einschicken weil sie öfters ausgefallen ist und das Netzteil immer öfters gefiept hat. Den kleinen LCD-Bildschirm habe ich richtig lieb gewonnen da ich mir dort über Aida64 immer die Temps etc anzeigen lassen habe.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Gibt es noch andere Anzeigen die Aida64 direkt unterstützt? Ich meine damit nicht Arx von Logitech über eine App oder kleine LED-Anzeigen sondern eher in die richtung max. 5" USB-Monitore oder eben ähnliches. 

Grüße


----------



## Kusanar (18. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...d-smartie-ein-externes-display-ansteuert.html

Einiges an Displays läuft mit Aida64 sogar ohne zusätzliche Software (Treiber brauchts natürlich trotzdem noch), da müsstest du mal in den Einstellungen unter LCD nachschauen, was alles unterstützt wird:

External display support | AIDA64


----------



## Broken_Mind (20. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

Schade. Wie es aussieht wäre die einzige Alternative mein Problem zu lösen den RemoteSensor zu benutzen und dies dann über ein Tablet anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## Körschgen (21. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

Ich hol das noch mal vor da ich ebenfalls in der Richtung suche.
Meine g510s nervt mich nämlich auch ein wenig und die Wartezeit bis Mechas mit ähnlicher Ausstattung kommen wird mir etwas zu lang.

Das schöne an dem Logitech Display ist dass man auch im TS recht übersichtlich Administrativ hantieren kann, ohne dass das Spiel minimiert wird.
Mit C2DtoG15 habe ich auch ein gutes Applet um alles kompakt auf dem Keyboard Display anzuzeigen aber ich habe sowieso zusätzlich immer einen zweiten Monitor an (bzw seit gestern 3), die Infos kann ich mir also auch da anzeigen. 

Wenn es dir nur um "Hardware-Überwachung" und "Sehen was im TS passiert" geht, dann gibt es doch einige USB Displays, die kosten halt bisschen. ich nutze jetzt ein altes Asus 15" Office Display,hochkant am onboard VGA Anschluss.
Da leg ich mir alles drauf was ich brauch.Meist GPU-z und den Teamspeak. Mit Shortkeys kann ich im TS dann auch alles wichtige steuern.

Mich interessiert ob sich mini Touchscreens so nutzen lassen, dass das Spiel Maximiert bleibt.

Den Wunsch nach einem kleinen Info-Display liest man relativ häufig.


Kusanar schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...d-smartie-ein-externes-display-ansteuert.html
> 
> Einiges an Displays läuft mit Aida64 sogar ohne zusätzliche Software (Treiber brauchts natürlich trotzdem noch), da müsstest du mal in den Einstellungen unter LCD nachschauen, was alles unterstützt wird:
> 
> External display support | AIDA64



Damit lässt sich sowas ja schon realisieren, aber Steuerungsapplets wären noch genial dazu.


----------



## Broken_Mind (21. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

Das es USB-Displays gibt mit eigener GPU weiß ich. Das Problem bei diesen Dingern ist das sie Windows auch als 2. Monitor erkennt. Wenn ich den dann als erweiterten Monitor einsetze kann ich den wie ein normalen Monitor  benutzen (Maus, Desktop, Fenster etc.) und genau das möchte ich ja  nicht. Ich will eine Anzeige die unabhänig ist und nur über die Software gesteuert wird, eben wie die LCD Anzeige der G19s.

So wie ich das nun kurz überflogen habe ist LCD Smartie für kleine LCD mit 4 Zeilen zuständig. Ich möchte aber eine schöne grafische Anzeige 



> Mich interessiert ob sich mini Touchscreens so nutzen lassen, dass das Spiel Maximiert bleibt.



Sobald ich weiß bleibt das Spiel maximiert solange es im Fenster oder Fenster-Volbildmodus ist. Im Vollbild haut es dich aus dem Spiel.


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

Wieso nehmt ihr nicht einfach einen zweiten Bildschirm (z.B. ein alter 19") und schiebt dort einfach TS und div. Monitoring Programme hin?

So mach ich es auch, da sieht man es genauso gut.


----------



## Broken_Mind (21. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*



S754 schrieb:


> Wieso nehmt ihr nicht einfach einen zweiten Bildschirm (z.B. ein alter 19") und schiebt dort einfach TS und div. Monitoring Programme hin?
> 
> So mach ich es auch, da sieht man es genauso gut.



Könnte man machen aber eigentlich wollte ich die Funktion von Aida64 nutzen. Außerdem besteht die Gefahr mit der Maus auf diesen Monitor zu "rutschen" was mich nervt.


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

Naja, eigentlich nicht. Ich bin noch nie auf den Monitor "gerutscht" mit der Maus. Nennt sich klebriger Rand und ist standardmäßig aktiviert.


----------



## Kusanar (21. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*



Broken_Mind schrieb:


> So wie ich das nun kurz überflogen habe ist LCD Smartie für kleine LCD mit 4 Zeilen zuständig. Ich möchte aber eine schöne grafische Anzeige



Aida64 und LCDSmartie können mehr als nur 4-Zeilen-Displays ansteuern  Nur mit farbigen Displays könnte es problematisch werden, habe ich allerdings noch nie ausprobiert, da ich nur ein AlphaCool besitze.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg7OXZJBThU


----------



## Broken_Mind (21. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

Hab nochmal auf der Seite von LCD Smartie geschaut.



> Which displays are supported?
> 
> All serial/usb Crystalfontz displays.
> All serial/usb Matrix Orbital displays.
> ...



Leider trotzdem nur soclhe Displays die mir nicht zusagen


----------



## Kusanar (26. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

Hm. Also wenn du nicht direkt über Aida64 fahren kannst / willst, dann fällt mir nur noch das hier ein:

LCDSysInfo + GOverlay


----------



## Xerphex (27. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

Warum kommt die Arx app gar nicht in Frage?


----------



## Körschgen (27. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

Nutze ich um die Profile meiner Maus zu laden, das Leistungsfenster is ganz ok, aber da ich hauptsächlich meine Spawas der GPU überwachen will, habe ich sowieso immer alles aufm zweit Monitor.


----------



## Xerphex (27. August 2015)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

Ja finde ich auch das es ganz ok ist. Aber um es ständig laufen zu lassen bräuchte ich entweder ein kleines zweit Handy / Tablet. Mit meinem Handy schreibe ich gerne nochmal nebenbei am PC und mein Tablet hat seinen Platz im Wohnzimmer.
Ansonsten lasse ich die GPU Werte über Afterburner einblenden. Die CPU hat eh meist nix zu tun *lach*


----------



## Mattmax (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anzeige für PC-Status*

Aida64 unterstützt doch auch eine ganze Reihe an größeren LCD's


----------

